# any 2011 info yet...



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

anyone have any info on the 2011 bikes yet. Allez, stumpjumper, tricross?


----------



## knobster368 (Aug 29, 2009)

HERE -->http://www.cyclingdirt.org/videos/coverage/view_video/237272-specialized-hq-tour/343381-specialized-bicycles-coming-soon


----------



## giro di lento (Feb 2, 2009)

Here you go ... more info here:

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...011-road-new-roubaix-sl3-allez-and-crux-26769

GdL


----------



## sage1 (Dec 31, 2005)

I've seen the colors for the 2011 Roubaix for the Japanese market. Colors for the U.S. market will most likely be different. Has anyone seen what the color scheme will be for the 2011 Roubaix Expert here in the states?

Thanks S1


----------



## DAG on a bike (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's a start:

Bikeradar


----------



## sage1 (Dec 31, 2005)

I thought the orange SL3 was for the Japanese market only. I was hoping North America would have their own colors...no orange for me


----------



## livestrong7 (May 17, 2009)

*2011 Roubaix S-Works SL3*

The new Roubaix uses internal cable routing, which I don't think is a good idea. It will cause more cable friction and make shifting even more difficult than it already is. It looks like they might be using Gore cabling...

I don't like the orange / white color combo. A nice red / white would have looked better. The stealth black one look good. I am glad they took off all the Specialized logos plastered over the previous bikes. My S-Works Roubaix SL2 looks like a rolling Specialized billboard.

Overall, the SL3 does not look like a huge jump from the SL2. I'll wait for the SL4 or 5.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

the black bike looks great, the other one is an eyesore, id have to be given that for free to ride it and even then id have reservations


----------



## giro di lento (Feb 2, 2009)

darkest_fugue said:


> the black bike looks great, the other one is an eyesore, id have to be given that for free to ride it and even then id have reservations


I have to agree on both the black and the orange - some pretty awful new colour schemes from the big S it would seem so far.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

the uglier the better, it'll quench my temptation to buy one, the new allez has really caught my eye, full rival with a nice wheelset that would be one sweet ride at a nice price


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

darkest_fugue said:


> the new allez has really caught my eye, full rival with a nice wheelset that would be one sweet ride at a nice price


I'm already contemplating should I get a new 2011 Allez versus 2011 Tarmac. I'm thinking with the Allez I would use the saved money for a pair of hot wheels for it.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Fixed

View attachment 203901


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

nismo73 said:


> Fixed
> 
> View attachment 203901




I think "Cipo" would approve of this version!


----------



## sage1 (Dec 31, 2005)

A mí, ambos son fugly


----------



## livestrong7 (May 17, 2009)

nismo73 said:


> Fixed
> 
> View attachment 203901



Nice photochop nismo73. The black/white frame looks great.
Now if they can get rid of the ugly zebra graphics of their crappy Roval wheels....

For all their S-Works Roubaix SL3's, they should use the Dura-Ace Carbon wheels like on the black bike. I have these wheels and they are excellent being very lightweight, strong and they look cool.


----------



## giro di lento (Feb 2, 2009)

livestrong7 said:


> Nice photochop nismo73. The black/white frame looks great.
> Now if they can get rid of the ugly zebra graphics of their crappy Roval wheels....
> 
> For all their S-Works Roubaix SL3's, they should use the Dura-Ace Carbon wheels like on the black bike. I have these wheels and they are excellent being very lightweight, strong and they look cool.



Agree with the comments on the Roval and Dura Ace wheels - I'm sure Roval wouldn't be on the bike if it wasn't for Specialized owning them. They don't seem to have a great reputation - hopefully they are being improved. Most of all though - I don't like the orange colours - you couldn't call Orange a classic colour for a bike (well I wouldn't anyway). I imagine they will ride well though (wheels aside :mad2: )

I agree too that I like the approach for the Allez - may help it compete more directly with the CAAD9 (soon to be 10) which has an almost cult following.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

giro di lento said:


> Agree with the comments on the Roval and Dura Ace wheels - I'm sure Roval wouldn't be on the bike if it wasn't for Specialized owning them. They don't seem to have a great reputation - hopefully they are being improved. Most of all though - I don't like the orange colours - *you couldn't call Orange a classic colour for a bike *(well I wouldn't anyway). I imagine they will ride well though (wheels aside :mad2: )
> 
> I agree too that I like the approach for the Allez - may help it compete more directly with the CAAD9 (soon to be 10) which has an almost cult following.


You may not like it, but for certain orange is considered a classic color:

http://www.midcalracing.com/mondonico/mondonicopista.htm

View attachment 203950


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

its not the orange, my sx trail is orange and it looks great, its that particular shade of orange combined with the unflattering placement of the stripes with the bland white bits, it reminds me of a nasty bowl of spaghetti bolognese i vomited up once!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

darkest_fugue said:


> *its not the orange, my sx trail is orange and it looks great*, its that particular shade of orange combined with the unflattering placement of the stripes with the bland white bits, it reminds me of a nasty bowl of spaghetti bolognese i vomited up once!!


Well, seeing as you're open to orange and are occasionally looking to 'upgrade', let me help you stimulate the economy.  
View attachment 203951


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

mmm, that isnt too bad actually, im more interested at seeing the new allez comp though, full rival groupset, new improved frame, tarmac geo, id throw an ultegra wheelset on there and its good to go, id have a different ride to compliment my roubaix, that single speed looks brilliant by the way


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

aww i just noticed, full apex on the allez, not rival, oh well


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Roubaix SL3 with frame mounted Duracell battery!


----------



## sage1 (Dec 31, 2005)

The early release colors I'm seeing are on the Specialized Japan site. Colors for North America will probably be different.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

sage1 said:


> Colors for North America will probably be different.


Do you have some insight on that, or is it wishful thinking? For example, the Japan colors for 2010 looked much the same as those released in the US.


----------



## sage1 (Dec 31, 2005)

Only what my LBS guys say, we usually get colors different from Europe and Japan. I have no expertise of my own...


----------



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

so when should i expect the 2011's to come out?? looking for a Ruby for the wifey


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

has anyone seen the new langster steel on the jap website, its just droolworthy, shame its a fixie id love a freehub front brake version


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

*SL3 Roubaix Zertz modificaton*

Zertz on the early pro use Roubaix project black bike we’re obviously bigger catching my eye and have apparently carried forward with 2011 production. 

An interesting engineering change with Zertz; the 2011 Zertz do not “pass through” or are “framed” by the carbon seat stays or forks as such with my 2010 SL. Rather the obvious rivet points on the inside of the stays and forks are fixed into carbon passing to the zertz which are cupped into the carbon. Larger zertz patch…narrower profile. What advantage is this?


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

see the new langster steel on the jap site??? wow, shame its a fixie


----------



## stefano bobby (Jun 1, 2010)

does anyone know how much the allez e5 with apex will be? also, will the e5 frameset be sold separately, and how much will it be?


----------



## trobriand (Apr 2, 2009)

A friend in a shop mentioned $1400 for an Allez Apex, I'm not sure which model. I was just curious what price point Apex was going to fit in.


----------



## dbgsig (Jun 12, 2010)

I talked to my LBS on Monday, he said they will be getting info on the 2011 models sometime this week. I am looking at the Tarmac and want to wait for 2011. I am also upgrading my wifes bike for her birthday and want to see the color schemes for 2011.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

DonDenver said:


> An interesting engineering change with Zertz; the 2011 Zertz do not “pass through” or are “framed” by the carbon seat stays or forks as such with my 2010 SL. Rather the obvious rivet points on the inside of the stays and forks are fixed into carbon passing to the zertz which are cupped into the carbon. Larger zertz patch…narrower profile. What advantage is this?


The primary advantage is that it differentiates the SL-3 from the SL-2 so that Specialized can sell more bikes. Clearly those bikes with the old Zertz inserts are now obsolete ...


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

darkest_fugue said:


> has anyone seen the new langster steel on the jap website, its just droolworthy, shame its a fixie id love a freehub front brake version


Don't the Langsters have the flip flop hub? Fixie on one side, freehub on the other?


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

learlove said:


> anyone have any info on the 2011 bikes yet. Allez, stumpjumper, tricross?



What do you want to know? I am a Specialized dealer and just came back from Keystone Colorado where the debued all the 2011 bikes.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

jrob1775 said:


> What do you want to know? I am a Specialized dealer and just came back from Keystone Colorado where the debued all the 2011 bikes.


Will the s-works tarmac frameset have an OSBB option? Or will it still be threaded only.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jrob1775 said:


> What do you want to know? I am a Specialized dealer and just came back from Keystone Colorado where the debued all the 2011 bikes.


Pics, prices, specs... whatever you have to share. Our desire to learn and know is insatiable.


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

purdyd said:


> Will the s-works tarmac frameset have an OSBB option? Or will it still be threaded only.



It will be available in OSBB - $2900 - Early Aug


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Pics, prices, specs... whatever you have to share. Our desire to learn and know is insatiable.


Can you be any more vague?

If you have specific questions, I'll answer them, but I'm not going to quote the whole line.


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

Any info on the limited edition Schleck frame? Price? How many available and what sizes?
Thank you.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jrob1775 said:


> Can you be any more vague?
> 
> If you have specific questions, I'll answer them, but I'm not going to quote the whole line.


I was joking, thus the


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

Quest08 said:


> Any info on the limited edition Schleck frame? Price? How many available and what sizes?
> Thank you.



The special edition bikes wil be available late Sept in limited quantities and sizes 52-58 only. The will come with an OSBB and retail price is $3900 for frame, fork, and headset.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

jrob: what will be the list price of the 2011 S-Works Roubaix with Dura Ace (non Di2)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

jrob,
I have seen that there is a Roubaix Elite with SRAM Apex. Will there also be a Comp with Rival? How about an Expert with Force? What are the MSRPs for these?

thanks,


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Interested in the "lower end" Tarmac's w SRAM components. MSRPs, Carbon Grade, wheelsets, etc...

Thanks


----------



## trobinson017 (Dec 15, 2009)

Jrob: what is the MSRP for the 2011 Secteur Elite? Is it pretty much the same as the 2010 model with the exception of the SRAM Apex gruppo?

Thanks!


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Interested in 2011 Tarmac Expert. Any info?


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

Ordered my 2011 SL3 Tarmac Pro frame (white/red/black) today to replace my 2007 Tarmac Pro. Will build up w/SRAM Red and Spinergy wheels.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 4, 2008)

I order a Crux Carbon, which is going to be shipped next week. I'm hoping to pick up an SL3 frame, but want to see the color options.


----------



## rkgriffin (Jun 28, 2010)

I went down to my LBS and they have full pics and specs on all the bikes. I recommend anyone needing 2011 info take a little trip when you can.


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

rkgriffin said:


> I went down to my LBS and they have full pics and specs on all the bikes. I recommend anyone needing 2011 info take a little trip when you can.



I guess I opened a can of worms with my statement. I understand that a lot of you are eager for info on the 2011 bikes, but rkgriffin hit the nail on the head.

If you want info, visit or call your local dealer. If you are going to buy, then establishing a relationship the the shop you will buy from is a good start. They have access to the same dealer site that I have.

For those of you who live in Ma and want to shop at Bicycle Alley, I would be happy to answer any and all questions. :thumbsup:


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

tease


----------



## krocdoc (Mar 11, 2008)

jrob1775 said:


> What do you want to know? I am a Specialized dealer and just came back from Keystone Colorado where the debued all the 2011 bikes.


Why no team geometry for the SL3? Are the special edition Schleck frames team geo?


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

forum foul on jrob!


----------



## trobinson017 (Dec 15, 2009)

I agree with both of you. I asked about MSRP tho because many non-shop folks have heard the Sectuer Elite with SRAM would be less than the 2010 with 105 since the Apex gruppo is cheaper to begin with. From what I'm hearing locally it's the same, $1400. I'd hate to pay that amount only find out when Specialized publicly shares their 2011 MSRP's that they will sell for a lower amount. Granted, I could raise a stink with my LBS if that happened but I'd rather know for certain what the MSRP will be. I guess I just need to be a little bit patient. (arg!!!). : )

Trob


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

My LBS finally got their 2011 dealer book from Specialized and I was able to see the photos and specs for some of the Roubaix models. They told me the Elite with Apex lists for $2000 which is $200 less than last year's Elite. The Comp comes with 105 (compact or triple) or Rival (compact) and lists for $2600, $100 less than 2010. The Pro frameset (SL3) lists for $2000. I didn't ask about anything else.


----------



## trobinson017 (Dec 15, 2009)

This makes me wonder: if I were to buy a 2011 Secteur Elite for $1400 now, and in a couple weeks the official price list came out and the LBS dropped it to $1300, would I have any legal way to get $100 back? This would be if the LBS were adamant about not giving me a refund for that amount or even store credit. 

Trob


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

krocdoc said:


> Why no team geometry for the SL3? Are the special edition Schleck frames team geo?


No team geo on special edition bikes. As to the reason why, that would be a better question to ask someone inside Specialized. If I were to venture a guess, I would say that it was because more customers were asking for standard geo than team geo. I didn't sell any bikes with team geo this year. By the way, the only difference is 2 cm in head tube height. Not many riders come into my fit stand saying that they have taken out all the spacers and slammed the stem down, but they still can't seem to get the handlebars low enough. The bikes are labeled "team geo" since the few riders that need that are freaks of nature. It's a supply and demand thing.


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

crumjack said:


> forum foul on jrob!



Retail foul on you for using the information that I provide and then not buying a bike from me.


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

trobinson017 said:


> This makes me wonder: if I were to buy a 2011 Secteur Elite for $1400 now, and in a couple weeks the official price list came out and the LBS dropped it to $1300, would I have any legal way to get $100 back? This would be if the LBS were adamant about not giving me a refund for that amount or even store credit.
> 
> Trob


Let me give you a little secret info. Prices for 2011 bikes are available to retailers already. MSRP stands for manufucturers SUGGESTED retail price. With that being said, a shop can sell for whatever the market will bear. The "precieved value" of bikes is a lot higher at the beginning of a model year than at the end. It's simple economics. Look at the market for airline tickets if you really want to pull your hair out.


----------



## spartanbike (Mar 8, 2009)

i want i want i want.......


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

spartanbike said:


> i want i want i want.......


heard from our rep today that these are already sold out for the year.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

jrob1775 said:


> Let me give you a little secret info. Prices for 2011 bikes are available to retailers already. MSRP stands for manufucturers SUGGESTED retail price. With that being said, a shop can sell for whatever the market will bear. The "precieved value" of bikes is a lot higher at the beginning of a model year than at the end. It's simple economics. Look at the market for airline tickets if you really want to pull your hair out.


- Not 100% accurate. There are mandatory minimum floor prices established to all the dealers. Dealers selling On-Line or below rish having their dealership pulled. 
All of this is really no different from any or the "big" brands...
S-Works dealers do get better pricing and above them are Concept Stores - at least they are "ahead" as far as release/1st-in-line for new product goes.

All of this is really no different from any or the "big" brands...


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

trobinson017 said:


> This makes me wonder: if I were to buy a 2011 Secteur Elite for $1400 now, and in a couple weeks the official price list came out and the LBS dropped it to $1300, would I have any legal way to get $100 back? This would be if the LBS were adamant about not giving me a refund for that amount or even store credit.
> 
> Trob


yeah, you just have to give them your bike for a couple weeks to make up for the extra couple of weeks you used it while it was more expensive


----------



## detroitmike (Jul 23, 2010)

just got back from an LBS. Low end tarmac SL2 Apex setup... he can get me in for $1800. because Giant is offering a similar setup for the same...Now i play the waiting game till he gets one in to test. 1-3 weeks he says. Also, he says it should be in the sub 18lb range.


----------



## krocdoc (Mar 11, 2008)

avalnch33 said:


> heard from our rep today that these are already sold out for the year.


i'm sure Fred will role up for a local saturday 30 mile ride (er world championship) riding one.


----------



## MondoRock (Jul 28, 2009)

detroitmike said:


> just got back from an LBS. Low end tarmac SL2 Apex setup... he can get me in for $1800. because Giant is offering a similar setup for the same...Now i play the waiting game till he gets one in to test. 1-3 weeks he says. Also, he says it should be in the sub 18lb range.


BikeRumor weighed the 2011 models and the SL2 Comp is coming in at 18 lbs. 4 oz. Not sure what group was on the bike - Shimano 105, SRAM Rival, or SRAM Apex.

http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/07/16/2011-specialized-road-triathlon-cyclocross-bikes-actual-weights/


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Most sizes and colors of SL3 S-works Tarmac framesets are in stock! I can't wait for the Pro SL3 frames to come in stock... I really want that raw/blue one. But the S-works bikes are VERY tempting, since I could have one within a few days  Hopefully I can hold out


----------



## detroitmike (Jul 23, 2010)

MondoRock said:


> BikeRumor weighed the 2011 models and the SL2 Comp is coming in at 18 lbs. 4 oz. Not sure what group was on the bike - Shimano 105, SRAM Rival, or SRAM Apex.
> 
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/07/16/2011-specialized-road-triathlon-cyclocross-bikes-actual-weights/


Thanks for the link Mondo. Nothing against you but they really should have spent a whole five minutes listing the configuration of each bike and take off the stupid cages. Worthless info.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> By the way, the only difference is 2 cm in head tube height.


This is not accurate. Assuming the dimensions listed on the Specialized site are correct, there are several additional differences, especially in the 61 cm.


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

spartanbike said:


> i want i want i want.......


Better get one fast then...only 25 per color!


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

I wish Specialized would update their website.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

stefano bobby said:


> does anyone know how much the allez e5 with apex will be? also, will the e5 frameset be sold separately, and how much will it be?


If you didn't already get an answer, the E5 Allez frameset will list for $550 and the Apex bike lists for $1400. Typical floor price will probably be $1300 or so.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

trobinson017 said:


> I agree with both of you. I asked about MSRP tho because many non-shop folks have heard the Sectuer Elite with SRAM would be less than the 2010 with 105 since the Apex gruppo is cheaper to begin with. From what I'm hearing locally it's the same, $1400. I'd hate to pay that amount only find out when Specialized publicly shares their 2011 MSRP's that they will sell for a lower amount. Granted, I could raise a stink with my LBS if that happened but I'd rather know for certain what the MSRP will be. I guess I just need to be a little bit patient. (arg!!!). : )
> 
> Trob


We have already sold a couple of Secteurs with Apex at $1250, which is the "minimum floor" price recommended by Specialized. I would think almost any dealer would do that, unless there is NO competition around.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

krocdoc said:


> i'm sure Fred will role up for a local saturday 30 mile ride (er world championship) riding one.


Great take.

Is this not the case…always? I shake my head each time I see Fred thinking…how/why him/her


----------



## econprof (Jul 23, 2010)

Does the new Roubaix Elite Apex use SRAM Apex brakes or the previous Arch design dual pivot? Thanks.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

2011 bikes are up on the Specialized web-site (sort of) - see here for details.



> Does the new Roubaix Elite Apex use SRAM Apex brakes or the previous Arch design dual pivot? Thanks.


The web-site says this, which seems like a bizarre choice:

FRONT BRAKE Tektro cold-forged, dual pivot w/ cartridge pads
REAR BRAKE Shimano caliper brake with cartridge pads


----------



## Tagez (Jun 14, 2010)

Specialized just pulled the 2011 back off there site!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Tagez said:


> Specialized just pulled the 2011 back off there site!


I bet they noticed the unexpected page visits, looked at the referrer tags, and then figured out where all the hits were coming from! They'll probably go live with the 2011 bikes pretty soon though.


----------



## ColdFinger (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi, 
Here is some info on the Tricross 2011 that i copy-paste a week or so ago from an UK webpage (www.tredz.co.uk) before they deleted it
And... if you can give me your opinion on it, it would be helpful 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2915747#post2915747


----------



## Tagez (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh, they noticed. Hopfully they go live soon. I stopped at my LBS, they have the 2011 Tarmac Comp in stock and that was it for 2011. buying 2011 Tarmac Expert so hoping they get here sooner then later. Living in Wisconsin the snow/salt will be here sooner the later!


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

The roubaix's were awful. That will cost them some sales.


----------



## Tagez (Jun 14, 2010)

Awful is right!


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

I have emailed specialized with views on the roubaix.

The email is [email protected]

Seriously, aesthetics do matter. The Roubaix competes with the Synapse, Cervelo RS, and a few others. All are quality bikes, and things like aesthic appeal can break a deal. It has mine. The only Roubaix I liked were the all blacks - one is the most expensive, the other just the SL2. A blown move by specialized.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Just got back from my preferred local Spec dealer and had a chance to try the Comp level Tarmac and Roubaix. IMO, the 2011 8r Tarmac frame is much better than the 2010 version. The shop owner said this was because of the switch from Monocoque to IS moulding.

Now I'm stuck btw the Tarmac/Roubaix conundrum but leaning Tarmac. If they did a Tarmac in the Black/Red scheme w SRAM, I would just place the order...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

crumjack said:


> Just got back from my preferred local Spec dealer and had a chance to try the Comp level Tarmac and Roubaix. * IMO, the 2011 8r Tarmac frame is much better than the 2010 version.* The shop owner said this was because of the switch from Monocoque to IS moulding.
> 
> Now I'm stuck btw the Tarmac/Roubaix conundrum but leaning Tarmac. If they did a Tarmac in the Black/Red scheme w SRAM, I would just place the order...


I know this is highly subjective, but I'm curious specifically what you found 'better' about the newer frame.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

crumjack said:


> Just got back from my preferred local Spec dealer and had a chance to try the Comp level Tarmac and Roubaix. IMO, the 2011 8r Tarmac frame is much better than the 2010 version.


What was your impression of the 2011 Roubaix Comp? How loud is the freehub on the Fulcrum 6 wheels?


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> I know this is highly subjective, but I'm curious specifically what you found 'better' about the newer frame.


Yes, extremely subjective and I know one won't make me faster than the other. 

The '11 felt stiffer and more alive than the '10 which felt a little too muted and soft. Of course wheels are different and I know the setup of stem height, tire pressure, etc most likely weren't exactly the same which makes a difference as well.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

BluesDawg said:


> What was your impression of the 2011 Roubaix Comp?


To me, it felt like a Roubaix, smooth and easy. The cockpit on my size wasn't setup the way I would normally ride so that might change the feel for me. I'll have them switch it up when I go from shopping to buying mode...


----------



## trobinson017 (Dec 15, 2009)

I wish I could afford a Tarmac or Roubaix. My budget tops out at a Secteur Elite. I've ridden one and love the fit and feel of it. I went to a new (to me) shop I just found locally today that sells Specs and they put in an order for a 2011 model in my size just so I can test ride it! Every other shop I visited wanted a 25% deposit before ordering a bike for my test ride. They would keep 10% if I didn't buy the bike to cover their time/effort. Gimme a break! They're gonna sell it anyway! So this new shop is very kewl in doing this for me. I'm pretty sure I"m going to buy the bike after the test ride, just becuz of that reason. It's a full service shop like the others, but this little bit of customer service earns them the sale. 

BTW, I asked the owner about the MSRP. He said it's $1400, as they other LBS's said. When I told him I saw shops around the country already posting prices of $1250 he said that's the "minimum retail price", wherein they make the barest profit on the sale. I'm gonna try and get him to sell for $1300 since the other shops are offering it for $1350. I'll add that I'll also buy a new Spec Echelon helmet if he does so, to sweeten the deal, so to speak.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

crumjack said:


> Yes, extremely subjective and I know one won't make me faster than the other.
> 
> The '11 felt stiffer and more alive than the '10 which felt a little too muted and soft. Of course wheels are different and I know the setup of stem height, tire pressure, etc most likely weren't exactly the same which makes a difference as well.


Appreciate the objective feedback. I have an '08 Tarmac Comp that I love, so I was curious in how the changes in CF grade and FACT IS construction would translate in 'real world' conditions. 

I'm not surprised that stiffness has increased, but from your impressions it seems as though they've livened up the ride a little, and since I'm a spinner (as opposed to a power rider) that interests me more than the added stiffness.

Thanks again, and good luck with your search!! :thumbsup:


----------

